# Смещение позвонков



## uri155 (2 Авг 2008)

Здравствуйте
У меня было смещение позвонка и сильные боли в пояснице. По рекомендяции врача я делал упражнения, боль исчезла, но позвонок не стал на место. Наклоняясь вперед позвонок вылезает.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (2 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков*



uri155 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте
> У меня было смещение позвонка и сильные боли в пояснице. По рекомендяции врача я делал упражнения, боль исчезла, но позвонок не стал на место. Наклоняясь вперед позвонок вылезает.


Смещение позвонка не совсем научное выражение. И очень часто субъективное как со стороны врача так и пациента. Причем совсем не обязательно, особенности формы и положения требуют коррекции. Непонятно, откуда Вы знаете, что при наклоне вперед, позвонок "вылезает". 
Советую. Если боли нет, не зацикливайтесь на месте позвонок или нет, вылезает или нет. И живите с эти позвонком и без боли лет 100 (а получится - 150).


----------



## Ell (2 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков*



uri155 написал(а):


> Наклоняясь вперед позвонок вылезает.


не могли бы Вы в этом месте поподробнее описать? :p
Вот так примерно - *что *делаете, *как* ощупываете. *какое место*. *что чувствуете*.* как выглядит *и т.п.

Извините, Вам сколько лет? школу закончили?


----------



## uri155 (2 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков*

гы, снимок еще не делал, потому что много мороки по врачам ходить, поэтому точно сказать есть смещение или нет не могу. Я руками чувствую, позвонки как позвонки один за другим, а этот вперед наклоняюсь еще один вылазит, именно там где болело.

так же хочу узнать влияет ли это на рост, лишние сантиметры, как сказать, не помешают, или терять не хочу


----------



## Ell (2 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков*

перечитайте пост 3
плюс https://www.medhouse.ru/single/21032-post4.html
и не разводите детский сад, пожалуйста.


----------



## uri155 (2 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков*

прогнулся в пояснице до хруста, после чего были сильные боли в пояснице. Обратился к врачу. После лечения боль прошла, но чувствую позвонок не стал на место.
Такое бывает, что ничего не болит а позвонок не на месте?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков*

Сделайте снимки, узнаете!


----------



## ИШЕН (3 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков*

А раньше обращали внимание на это место?


----------



## uri155 (4 Авг 2008)

может есть упражнения для восстановления позвонков?
можно ли заниматся физическими нагрузками при смещении?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков*

Вот после снимка и поговорим.


----------



## Ell (5 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков*



uri155 написал(а):


> гы, снимок еще не делал, потому что много мороки по врачам ходить, поэтому точно сказать есть смещение или нет не могу. Я руками чувствую, позвонки как позвонки один за другим, а этот вперед наклоняюсь еще один вылазит, именно там где болело.
> 
> так же хочу узнать влияет ли это на рост, лишние сантиметры, как сказать, не помешают, или терять не хочу



давайте еще раз определимся с вопросом - ЧТО Вы хотите узнать здесь.


----------

